# HILTON HEAD--May 2-9. Super Golf Specials. Cottages & Southwind.



## jeffwill (Apr 7, 2015)

Enjoy the sunny warm beaches before the heat and the crowds.   Enjoy biking the huge plantation without the traffic lights and cars..  Also enjoy FREE golf and tennis every day.  If you've never been to Hilton Head-- you're missing one of the most beautiful places on earth.

I own the COTTAGES by Spinnaker-2b/2b- and rent for $700.  If you love it---keep it.  Simple.

I also have a SOUTHWIND VILLAS- 3b3b -that I will also rent here on Tug for $700.  I love introducing people to "my other home" Hilton Head Island.

We can also split weeks and be creative.  May 2 to May 9.  

[EDITED:  sorry - outside 45 day limit]


----------



## cgeidl (Apr 8, 2015)

*Golf details*

Which courses can you play golf for free? We had this "free golf" last time in Hilton Head and were charged $75 or so per round for a golf cart. Highest cart fee we have ever seen. When we tried to walk we were told carts were mandatory.


----------



## jeffwill (Apr 9, 2015)

The dates are May 2nd to May 9th.  Well in the cutoff date.

Still available.


----------



## jeffwill (Apr 12, 2015)

Correction:  the free golf package is not available at the Cottages.  To answer a question on this thread--- cart fees and greens fees are per person.  If you pay $38. each for morning tee times, the total for the cart is $76.00.  What you don't pay is $45. EACH for greens fees.  Golf is not cheap.


----------



## Tlees (Apr 21, 2015)

*TerriS*

Jeff,

I noticed that you have a lot of listings for properties. I am hoping you can help me. I need a 2 BR place for week 17 starting April 24, 25 or 26. Do happen to have something last minute that you could post and I could buy?


----------



## jeffwill (Apr 22, 2015)

Are you just interested in Hilton Head ?  Best to PM me and I will search for you.  I just sent you an email.


----------



## jeffwill (Apr 27, 2015)

Cottages is rented.  The Southwind 3b/3b is still available.  This unit is a two level condo with LOTS of room and located on a small lagoon.  Pool and BBQ right across the parking lot.  At $85./night, best deal on HH.


----------

